# Slow Spokes DFW April Cruiser Ride



## Fattirefan (Apr 2, 2014)

Slow Spokes DFW April Cruiser Ride

Saturday April 19, 2014, 10:30 AM, Andy Brown Park-East, Coppell, TX

The “Slow Spokes DFW” cruiser bicycle club invites all fans of cruiser style bicycles (beach bikes, vintage bikes, ratrod bikes, kustom bikes, muscle bikes, etc.) to join them for a cruiser bike ride on Saturday, April 19, 2014 at 10:30 AM.  We will be riding on the paved trails in and around Andy Brown Park-East in Coppell.  The route is generally flat and will take us past several ponds and also along Denton creek (total distance is less than 10 miles).

Let’s meet up in the parking lot at 260 East Parkway Blvd, Coppell, TX 75019.  The ride is family-friendly and suitable for all abilities.

For refreshments after the ride, we recommend Deliman’s Grill located at 605 North Denton Tap Road, Coppell, TX 75019 (about 1 mile from the park).  Deliman’s is a popular restaurant with lots of great entree & beverage selections.

Come on out and make it one of the best Slow Spokes DFW rides ever!

************************************************************************
Below are some of the additional events that Slow Spokes DFW is planning.  Please note that we are now planning to ride the Cotton Belt Trail in May (instead of April).  Also, we moved the May date to the 4th (so it doesn’t conflict with another biking event).

June 7th will be our first “Swap Meet and Bicycle Show.”  Bicycles, Inc. in Hurst has been kind enough to let us use their parking lot for the event.  So gather up those spare bike parts & bicycles you have been thinking about selling and bring them out to the Swap.  While you are at it, polish up one or two of your favorite rides to display at the Bicycle Show.  There will be prizes.

Upcoming Slow Spokes DFW events:

*  May 4, 2014, Slow Spokes DFW ride, the Cotton Belt Trail, Colleyville, TX, details TBD;

*  June 7, 2014 Slow Spokes DFW “Swap Meet & Bicycle Show”, details TBD; and

*  June 21, 2014, Slow Spokes DFW ride, details TBD.


----------

